# [SOLVED] Partial newbuild



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell em if all these parts would work together.

CPU: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/135664
Cooling: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/105995
RAM: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/116755
MOBO: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/113844
Graphics: http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/129802

I already hace a PSU that came with my HP pavillion, I am also using that as the case and the fans that came with it, I also have an IDE harddrive and DVD drive so will this all work?

Also for the CPU cooling would I need some of that paste stuff? Could someone please reply asap as I would like to build this PC soon.
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

Rolyin, I hate to rain on your parade, but we would have to know if you have the power to even pull any of these items. HP is not known for having very strong power supplies and you would be very disappointed if you put these items in a case with a HP power supply and it would not work at all for you. 

Therefore, I suggest you start by listing the brand name and wattage of your power supply you want to use. If you can, also list the amps per rail for the +12 line and that informtion would be on the side of the power supply as you pull your side of the case off. 

The other items you have listed appear to be compatible, if your power supply will pull it for you.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

the PSU is a Bestec Model no: ATX-1956F
output 200W (max) 
I hope that helps


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

That power supply will not pull this rig, so you would have been disappointed. You will have to find a stronger power supply. My estimation is that you need around a 500 watt supply with a bare minimum of 26 amps on the +12 rail for that pci-e card you want. Might try an Antec Trio, an Antec Earthwatts, a silverstone, an Antec Neo HE, a Thermaltake "toughpower" or even a Seasonic or Corsair.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/102994

Would that cut it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

That is not a quality power supply. My guess is that you will have to pay more than that to get one that does the job for you. Check out some of the brand names and models that I suggested for you.

Maybe you can find one on Ebay that fits what you need. I just want you to be very wary of those "no name" power supplies like the Bestic and the one you just suggested. In the USA, one has to pay a minimum of $50 or more for a quality 500 watt power supply. Some times you can find them on Ebay for half that if you find a seller with 100% ratings or close to that.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

would you be able to tell me what connectors i need or are they all pretty much the same?

http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/124926 

I have gone for that one as it has good reviews and is in my price range.
Will it work?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

Some power supplies have more up-to-date connectors. However, so you know what you are doing exactly, I want you to take a read of THIS before you go too far. This will pretty well educate you and tell you everything you need to know to understand the details about picking a proper power supply.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

ok I have read that so I think that this will all work.
Just to check is the PSU right for the components so I dont buy the wrong stuff.
Im sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

First of all, you are not a pain, so don't feel uncomfortable asking any questions.

From what I can find, that power supply is made by Jeantech which is not a very good power supply. I am not saying it won't work, because I don't know. If you read the power supply link I gave you, then you know about low efficiency power supplies so you will have to judge that one. I did see that the tops for this supply was 72% efficiency (good supplies have much higher efficiency) which is quite low and I could not find how many amps per rail this one has. It also does not have active PFC that was mentioned, so that is also a negative for it. It would help if there was more definitive information about this supply.

Therefore, it is difficult for me to judge what this power supply is since there is not much literature on it. What companies do you use in the UK for online purchases besides this company? Do you have a NewEgg over there? Do you by any chance have any other large computer sales company?


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

We have maplins and ebuyer thats about it....


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/114929

http://www.ebuyer.com:80/product/127861

Which one is best for my needs?
Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

The *OCZ* is a very good power supply IMHO. I would go for that one in a heartbeat. The Basiq is decent, but like it says, very basic.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

ordered them all now, thanks for the help.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

do i need to get some heatsink paste?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

You should get some with your cooler, But im a fan of Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

I agree, for a heatsink/CPU/fan, I am also a fan (no pun intended HawMan :grin of Artic Silver 5.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

Ok jsut bench tested this and now I have no video display, oh I changed the mobo to a Asus M2N-MX SE Plus.
Can someone help please.

There is a standby light on the monitor, I have tried plugging it into the MOBO and Graphics Card and no luck with either, all the fans run and there is a light on the mobo.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

Are you presently using the newer power supply and do you have the Video card connected to the power supply with the auxillary line? Do you have this one on the bench, or did you just do that with the old one. BTW, do you get a post beep when you start it up?


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

It is working now, I have no idea what I did but it is working.
Thank you for your help tho


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

Great news anyhow. Let us know in a day or so how it goes. Have a great day.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

It is working great, kindof.
It starts realy fast and same with shutdown, but I have one problem, I can't get the HDD to be master, because it is mainly a sata mobo it only has one IDE conector so I have my CD drive on the first conector and HDD on the next will that make any difference or am i going to have to carry on messing with the pins?
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

If it works, then don't mess with it. Normally, we need to have the Hard Drive on the end connector with pins set to master and the CDRom on the middle connector set to slave. The pin thing is really easy if you want to change them. Just look at the little diagram on the top or back of the drive and put them to master. Do the same with the CDRom and put the pins to slave. If it is set to Cable Select (yes, it will work that way, but I don't recommend that one), then the drive on the end of the cable will be master. Again, Master on the end, slave in the middle with either setup.


----------



## Rolyin (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

Got it working now, just got to fit it in the case......


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Partial newbuild*

That is great news. Have a nice day and let us know if you need further help.


----------

